# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποιηση

## xristoforos28

Ρε παιδια δεν την παλευω περναει ποτε αυτο το πραμα δεν νοιωθω τν ευατο μου εχω χαθει τελειως..δεν ξερω αν ειναι συμπτωμα τ ανχους η της καταθλιψης η εχω τν διαταραχη.ουτε και ψυχιατροι ξερουν απο τι προηλθε..το μονο που ξερω εινΑι οτι δν υπαρχει θεραπεια εξωτερικη δλδ χαπια για αυτο μονο με τν δικια μου δυναμη με λενε θα φυγει..αλλα δεν αντεχω αλλο ρε γαμωτο καθε μερα παλευω με τν ευΑτο μου με το μυαλο μ συνεχεια ν τ κραταω γιατι νοιωθθω οτι χανω τα λογικα μου...που θα πΑει ολη αυτη η κατΑσταση ρε γαμωτο 2 χρονια το παλευω δεν ξερω τ αλλο να κανω πολλεσ φορες σκεφτομαι οτι η μονη λυση ειναι η αυκτονονια για να μην ζω αλλο αυτο τ μΑρτυριο αλλα προσπαθω μετα ν δινω κουραγιο στον ευΑτο μ και να λεω συνεχισε αλλα για ποσο ακομα δεν ξερω 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ρε παιδια δεν την παλευω περναει ποτε αυτο το πραμα δεν νοιωθω τν ευατο μου εχω χαθει τελειως..δεν ξερω αν ειναι συμπτωμα τ ανχους η της καταθλιψης η εχω τν διαταραχη.ουτε και ψυχιατροι ξερουν απο τι προηλθε..το μονο που ξερω εινΑι οτι δν υπαρχει θεραπεια εξωτερικη δλδ χαπια για αυτο μονο με τν δικια μου δυναμη με λενε θα φυγει..αλλα δεν αντεχω αλλο ρε γαμωτο καθε μερα παλευω με τν ευΑτο μου με το μυαλο μ συνεχεια ν τ κραταω γιατι νοιωθθω οτι χανω τα λογικα μου...που θα πΑει ολη αυτη η κατΑσταση ρε γαμωτο 2 χρονια το παλευω δεν ξερω τ αλλο να κανω πολλεσ φορες σκεφτομαι οτι η μονη λυση ειναι η αυκτονονια για να μην ζω αλλο αυτο τ μΑρτυριο αλλα προσπαθω μετα ν δινω κουραγιο στον ευΑτο μ και να λεω συνεχισε αλλα για ποσο ακομα δεν ξερω 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλησπέρα. Τα ίδια πάνω κάτω συμβαίνουν και σε εμένα. Έχω ξεκινήσει φαρμακοθεραπεία και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα. Εάν παίρνω το αγχολυτικό είμαι κουλ δλδ έχω αυτήν την αίσθηση αλλά δεν με αγχώνει στο σημείο να πάθω πανικό. Όμως, νιώθω και εγώ ότι έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου. Ότι κάποιος άλλος ζει την ζωή μου. Ότι το παρελθόν μου δεν το έζησα εγώ και το σπίτι μου και την πόλη μου δεν τα νιώθω οικεία ενώ υποσεινήδητα ξέρω ότι τα γνωρίζω. Νιώθω συνεχώς ένα γυαλί να με διαχωρίζει από τον έξω κόσμο. Και εσύ αυτά νιώθεις?

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι εκτος απο αυτο με το παρελθον..εχω ενα αισθημα οτι κατι αλλαξε σε μενα αλλα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω με λογια..οτι τρελαθηκα οτι το μυαλο μ επαθε ζημια..οτι χαθηκα τελειως και δεν ξερω πως θα συνεχισω να ζω ετσι..οτι παει η ζωη μ ως εδω ηταν..δεν μπορω να ζησω αλλο ετσι.πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι τν αυτοκτονια..αλλα ελπιζω να μν το κανω ποτε..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kutchunie

> Ναι εκτος απο αυτο με το παρελθον..εχω ενα αισθημα οτι κατι αλλαξε σε μενα αλλα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω με λογια..οτι τρελαθηκα οτι το μυαλο μ επαθε ζημια..οτι χαθηκα τελειως και δεν ξερω πως θα συνεχισω να ζω ετσι..οτι παει η ζωη μ ως εδω ηταν..δεν μπορω να ζησω αλλο ετσι.πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι τν αυτοκτονια..αλλα ελπιζω να μν το κανω ποτε..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έχεις δύο χρόνια αυτό το πράγμα και δεν προσπαθείς να το δεχτείς, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Μην το φοβάσαι. Διάβασε και ενημερώσου για το τι είναι . Το έχω περάσει ως σύμπτωμα. Όσο πιο πολύ φοβόμαστε κάτι τόσο πιο πολύ γιγαντώνεται. Εάν θέλεις, μπορώ να σου στείλω σε pdf ένα σχετικό βιβλίο, το οποίο δεν είναι αυτοβοήθειας, αλλά αναλύει επακριβώς γιατί ενεργοποιούνται οι μηχανισμοί αυτοί. Εάν μάθεις γιατί συμβαίνει, θα καταλάβεις πως δεν τρελαίνεσαι, πρωτον, και δεύτερον θα σου δώσει μια ιδέα για το που μπορεί να βρίσκονται οι ρίζες του άγχους σου που συνδέονται με την αποπροσωποποίηση. Αν μπορούμε να στείλουμε από εδώ pdf πες μου

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι θα ηθελα να μ στειλεις αμα μπορεις...δεν ξερω αμα γινεται .προσπαθησε να μ τ στειλεις σε προσωπικο μνμ..δεν λειτουργει τ μυαλο μ καθαρα.δεν μπορω να σκεφτω λογικα.. ωστε να τα βαλω κατω και να πω μν το φοβασαι..ολα ειναι μπερδεμενα μεσα στο μυαλο μου..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kutchunie

https://www.slideshare.net/tvavouras...kagrammata2000

Λέει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα. Πάντως, όσο το φοβάσαι, τόσο θα "έρχεται" και ακόμη πιο έντονα. Χρειάζεται να καταλάβεις μόνος τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να αντιδράς έτσι.

----------


## kutchunie

Και να είσαι σίγουρος, πως όποιον γρίφο κι αν γεννήσει το μυαλό μας, έχουμε την ικανότητα να τον λύσουμε.

----------


## makis1984

Μια φιλη μου που εχει αποπροσωποποιηση,το εχει αποδεχτει και πλεον δεν δινει σημασια καθε φορα που το παθαινει για να μη παθει κ κριση πανικου.

----------


## xristoforos28

> Και να είσαι σίγουρος, πως όποιον γρίφο κι αν γεννήσει το μυαλό μας, έχουμε την ικανότητα να τον λύσουμε.


Ευχαριστω για το βιβλιο..το χεις ξεπερασει τελειως εσυ?

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kutchunie

> Ευχαριστω για το βιβλιο..το χεις ξεπερασει τελειως εσυ?
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ναι, το έχω ξεπεράσει, αν και δεν ήταν το κυριότερο πρόβλημά μου. Εχει αρκετά χρόνια να μου συμβεί.

----------


## xristoforos28

Κ γω εχω κ αλλα.πολλα οπως ανχος κρισεις πανικου ψυχαναγκαστικες σκεψεις καταθλιψη..εσυ τι ειχες αλλα? Πως τα ξεπερασες?

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kutchunie

> Κ γω εχω κ αλλα.πολλα οπως ανχος κρισεις πανικου ψυχαναγκαστικες σκεψεις καταθλιψη..εσυ τι ειχες αλλα? Πως τα ξεπερασες?
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όλα αυτά αλλα κυρίως κατάθλιψη. Για να τα ξεπεράσω έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά είχα και πολύ συμπαράσταση από το περιβάλλον μου. Βασκά την κατάθλιψη δε την αντεχα, η αποπροσωποποίηση εβγαινε σε διαφορες φάσεις, αλλά τα επεισοδια της κατάθλιψης ήταν ανυπόφορα. Πάντως να ξέρεις πως πρέπει να δεχτεις το πρόβλημα, να το γνωρίσεις, να ενημερωθείς. Έω μιλήσει με κόσμο και εδώ και έξω που πήγαιναν στον ψυχοθεραπευτή και περίμεναν απλώς να νοιώσουν καλά, αλλά έτσι δεν γίνεται. Ψάξου, μάθε τι στο καλό είναι αυτό που έχεις, είναι πολύ ανυποφορο και το διογκώνουμε στο μυαλό μας, δεν μπορούμε να το υποφέρουμε, αλλά και μόνο ο φόβος του να ξαναρθεί το πυροδοτεί και είναι κρίμα να το προκαλούμε κιολας, είτε το καταθλιπτικό είτε την αποπροσωποποίηση. εξοικιώσου και μάθε όσα περισσότερα μπορείς. Χρειαζεται χρόνος και πολύ υπομονή, αλλά, πιστεψε με αξίζει κάθε προσπ.αθεια να κερδίσεις τον ευτό και τη ζωή σου

----------


## boo

οταν παθαινα αποπροσωποποιηση μια ψυχολογος μου ειχε πει να βγαινω εξω και να τρεχω.μετα επεισα τον εαυτο μου οτι αυτο καποια στιγμη τελειωνει.εκτοτε εχω χρονια να το παθω.

----------

